# 31سبب يجعل الجهاز بطىء ..!!!



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

31سبب يجعل الجهاز بطىء ..!!! ​ 
1- التحميل لبعض البرامج والغير مهمة 
2 - عدم توافق بعض الكروت داخل الجهاز 
3 - كثرة الكروت المركبة بالجهاز ، وخاصة كرت الفيديو ، والسيدي رايتر 
4 -وجود أخطاء أو عطب في إحدى ملفات النظام المحمل على جهازك 
5 - إختلاف الرامات المركبة بالجهاز حيث لا يتم التوافق بينها فهي سبب في حدوث المشاكل 
6 - من الممكن وجود أخطاء تـقـنية في اللوحة الأم وخاصة مداخل الكروت والرامات 
7 - برنامج زون الارم إذا لم يبرمج صح فله تأثير في ذلك 
8- تحميل صفحات الأنترنيت دون إتصال 
9- تصفح الصفحات السوداء والغامقة جداً 
10- فتح الميكروسوفت وورد أثناء التصفح 
11 - التنقل السريع بين النوافذ المفتوحة من الأنترنيت 
12- برنامج النورتن إنتي فايروس إذا لم يتم تثبيته بشكل سليم 
13- فتح البرامج المنزلة أثناء تصفح الأنترنيت 
14 - برنامج القيت رايت له دور في تلك المشكلة 
15 - كثرة الإرتباطات التي تخرج فجأة عليك أثناء التصفح 
16- ضغط الكمبيوتر بفتح النوافـذ 
17 - فتح الملفات المرسلة من قبل الماسنجر 
18 - فتح المواقع المخلة بالشرف ( المواقع الجنسية ) فهي الأكثر بخروج المشاكل 
19 - ضغط الهاردسك بتنزيل البرامج عليه 
20 - كثرة تحميل الصور من مواقعها 
21- وجود فيروسات داخل الجهاز 
22- عدم تحديدث النورتن إنتي فايروس يشكل دوري 
23- عدم معالجة الأخطاء في وقتها عن طريق البحث عنها وتركها تتراكم في الجهاز 
24- تنصيب ويندز على ويندز دون الفرمته والمسح والتنزيل من جديد 
25- تشغيل بعض أنواع الأقراص المضغوطة حيث بعضها غير سليم 
26 - بعض أنواع اقراص الويندز لاتكون مكتملة البرامج أثناء تحميلها للتنصيب 
27 - عدم القيام بتشغيل معالجة الصيانة للجهاز بصفة شبه يومية 
28- عدم حذف ملفات الأنترنيت المؤقتة وجعلها تتراكم دون التخلص منها 
29 - عدم حذف ملفات المحفـوظات وجعلها تتراكم دون حذفها و التخلص منها 
30 - عدم تفحص الأقراص وتنظيفها والقيام بعملية التجزئة بشكل شبه يومي 
31- تشغيل الريل بلير لأستماع الأصوات أثناء تصفح الأنترنيت له أيضاً دور في ذلك​ 
خاص بــــ:download:ــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي كوكو علي المعلومات المهمه دي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## hima85222 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات جميلة اشكرك جدا عليها


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا كوكو مان عالموضوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي كوكو علي المعلومات المهمه دي​*
> 
> 
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


>


 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا سويتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


>


 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

hima85222 قال:


> معلومات جميلة اشكرك جدا عليها


 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا هيما 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> شكرا كوكو مان عالموضوع​


مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا بنوته
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>


مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا فراشه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## amjad-ri (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي كوكو علي المعلومات المهمه دي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا امجد
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك موضوع جميل ويلزم نعرفه كلنا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا انطونيوس 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (29 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات مفيدة جدا شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا مينا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على نصايحك الجميلة دية


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا موفى ميكر 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Ferrari (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لك يا كوكو مان على المعلومات المهمة

الرب يبارك خدمتك

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروورك يا فيرى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## totty (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومات مهمه يا كوكو




*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروورك يا توتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" كوكو مان على المعلومات
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------

